# Home Haunter Calendar



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

*Edited*
Please view my last post in this thread.
Going to try and offer everyone this calendar again for this upcoming year.

Below part of this thread may be ignored for now.

-------------------------------------------
Home Haunters Calendar:

For the past few years I have been doing the Home Haunt Calendar. A calendar that is dedicated to home haunters and features many different great photos from haunters all around.

I have received numerous emails from folks wanting to know when the '09 Haunt Calendar will be out as well as picture submissions for it.

Im very sorry to say that for 2009 there wont be a home haunt calendar.

GOOD NEWS: It will be back next year and every year after.
I will start accepting submissions for it a lot early in the year so that they will be done and shipped out a lot sooner then years past.
Also, I have secured a better printer to make these in even a highly quality than years past. A few went out last year that were not printed correctly(a small amount only, then we had printed localy to control quality control). The better price and higher quality means I will be able to offer you guys this for a lot less money than years past.

Sorry for not doing it this year, but next year it will be back a lot sooner in the year with a lower price tag and higher quality and offered in 2 sizes.

I will post more on this soon as to when the photos may start to be sent in and the cut off date as well as price and when they will be available.

Thanks to all those that asked.

-Johnny


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

oh well, Ill just have to look forward to 2010.

Thanks for doing the calendar


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate to hear that. I was looking forward to it. What about maybe putting one together a month at a time if need be that could be used say as a computer wallpaper?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

joker said:


> I hate to hear that. I was looking forward to it. What about maybe putting one together a month at a time if need be that could be used say as a computer wallpaper?


Thats not a bad idea. I will maybe do that, let ya know this weekend for sure.
That way at least its something untill the next one comes out.
Thanks for the good idea.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ScareShack said:


> Thats not a bad idea. I will maybe do that, let ya know this weekend for sure.
> That way at least its something untill the next one comes out.
> Thanks for the good idea.


Your welcome, and thank you for considering it.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

John,

Feel free to give me a call. I work as an Art Director / Senior Graphic Designer for the day job and would be willing to help you get one up still for 2009 and I can even donate the printing (paid for by me).

Give me a call, you have the #. Let's not have everyone out a 09 calendar.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

*Update:*

There *NOW* will be some form of '09 calendar.
After thinking about the amount of people that have e-mailed me about when it would be out, its not right 
that we skip a year on it. You guys deserve it.

Start preparing your photos and info for submission.
I will post more info soon as to where to send photos, the calendar type, etc..

Jonathan, thanks for the offer. I will get with you and see if we can perhaps work something out to get these done in a timely manner for everyone.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Start Submitting Your Photos:

You can send in your Photo's to:

[email protected]

Photos must be Home Haunt Related. Props, display, indoors or out and as well as costumes.

Please included the following:
Name, Location, Haunt Name if any.

Please note that by submitting a photo or photo's does not mean we will use it.

Please do not send 'Links" to an online picture(s) you have posted on the internet. 
Please attach the original file to your email submission.

I will post deadline for photo submission and more shortly.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

This thread has caused a bit of confusion as to weather or not there will be a calendar.

Will start new thread with full info. Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------

